# I fucked up my computer



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

Is there a way too start fresh? I was trying to free up ram, and use programs to speed up my pc and now theres just alot of things wrong, My dads gonna get pissed... so is there anyway to start fresh, and I will just install the programs i need? Also if there is will it make me lose all my files on the hard drive?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

Do an in-place re-install of windows.  You'll fix your OS and still keep all of the programs that you've installed (not to mention your files and logins).


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do an in-place re-install of windows.  You'll fix your OS and still keep all of the programs that you've installed (not to mention your files and logins).



perfect, so how do I do it...


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

and also, I deleted some program files, but the programs still installed, but I guess I deleted the uninstaller so they don't want to uninstall... what is the proper way to uninstall a program? From the add or remove programs? or the start tab, go to program, than uninstall?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

mike456 said:


> perfect, so how do I do it...



Here.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2007)

mike456 said:


> and also, I deleted some program files, but the programs still installed, but I guess I deleted the uninstaller so they don't want to uninstall... what is the proper way to uninstall a program? From the add or remove programs? or the start tab, go to program, than uninstall?



Try the add/remove programs (after you've re-installed).  If that doesn't work, then re-install the program, and then un-install it properly.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

wow my computer is so fucked, once I open it, some sonic update manager pops up, and than it looks for the update to install but I don't have the update, and the thing doessn't go away even if I try to x it out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

if you haven't emptied your recycle bin you can restore any program files still in there that you shouldn't have deleted. then try system restore. it might work n it's easier. worth a try first.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

lol I tried reinstalling now I have 2 skypes


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

mike456 said:


> lol I tried reinstalling now I have 2 skypes



It says: FIle "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\unins000.dat" does not exist... the program still runs just can't get rid of it.

Also I have tied system restore like 5 times today... didn't help


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

damn I can't do the in-place re-install of windows because I don't have the cd, my pc came with xp


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 15, 2007)

read your owner's manual.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 15, 2007)

alright I think I fixed everything that was noticeable, my internet speeds had cut in half but I fixed that some how, I think it was the system restore that fixed that, the sonic update manager that kept popping up, I just removed it using add or remove programs, and I reinstalled all the programs that were having difficulties being uninstalled, and than uninstalled them successfully.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2007)

Using System Restore to roll back to a previous date is the best way to get your PC back to normal, it just doesn't replace files you deleted...


----------



## mike456 (Jun 16, 2007)

yea the problem was I deleted some program files that I shouldn't have, and just a word of advice to everyone, don't use optimization programs they cut my internet speed in half... even the ones you pay for.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do an in-place re-install of windows.  You'll fix your OS and still keep all of the programs that you've installed (not to mention your files and logins).



Good advice. You beat me to it.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 16, 2007)

mike456 said:


> I was trying to free up ram, and use programs to speed up my pc and now theres just alot of things wrong,



I suppose you know by now, sometimes freeware programs of that nature that don't really advertise are handy. Programs like that you see via popups or that advertise heavily, are often badly programmed spyware laden pieces of crap. There is only so much you can do in software, to make your PC hardware seem faster. Unless your computer is seriously old, you probably don't need that badly to free up RAM other than stopping a lot of bootup programs. People aren't scraping by with 32M or 64M of RAM to where its really a problem these days.

Remove the crappy programs you have first. Reinstalling 98/Win2k/XP keeps registry intact.

Grab Microsoft's antispyware, and perhaps even RegClean may come in handy but ONLY delete what you know for sure is crap. It sounds like you may not be so sure whats good/bad, as registry is not always easy to read.

RegClean - Reviews and free downloads at Download.com


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2007)

running spybot, adaware, and  trojan hunter might help you identify any programs you need to delete. freeware and shareware are usually crawling with stuff and porn sites should be avoided unless you have a really good anti spyware anti virus program. i like zone alarm security suite. i've had really good luck getting clean programs from torrent sites by reading the reviews first.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2007)

sometimes just defragging and running the programs like spybot will speed you up if stuff is lagging. 

there are some other ways here

Speedup Windows XP in Minutes! | Mobile Pedia


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 17, 2007)

Turn off all of the extra visual effects crap, and customize windows services to only what you need.  Keep as few programs running in the background as possible.  Check for spyware/viruses.


----------

